# Decision, Decisions, Casares Pueblo or Periana?



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well as the title says, I need to make my mind up by Friday PM as the search has gone on too long. We have these two properties that seem to tick all the boxes. Casares, we don't know an awful lot about but it seems a nice village and not far from the coast. Periana will be a total reform but we know the area very well and not too far from the coast. a nice problem to have but difficult to chose. Does anybody know much about Casares pueblo?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a bit about Casares would be good, pleaseeeeee...............


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Casares pueblo is one of the"white villages" often recommended to tourists.Its a long and winding drive up from the coast.Not for me but each to his own.Google will provide you with tons of info.Good luck with whichever you chose.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*periana*

About Periana | Cantueso

http://www.andalucia.com/casares/home.htm

might help


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Casares is pretty but a lot of up and down.

Might be better to go for the area you know better.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, we are just back in the UK and before we went to the airport we quickly drove to view the house in Casares, it was very nice, hanging off a cliff with great views including eagles flying nearby.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well very best wishes for whichever you chose. Apparently going by your posting on another thread ANYWHERE is better than Belfast!!!

Annoyed and hurt
Belfast


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL thanks Rabbit

I was annoyed and hurt too, just living there, well I suppose we would have the odd good Friday night in the Greenan Lodge disco and The Roadhouse and The Hilltop.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If I may just correct you there Roy NO ONE ever had a good time at the Greenan!!!!!

Basically it was "music between the fights!!!"

All the best Roy with your search


----------

